# Photo Overload!! - Tyson's Day Out :)



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, I went a little camera happy - OK a LOT camera happy!  I groomed Tyson yesterday and couldn't help but take him out "modeling" 










Giant Poodle!









Yes, I did pose him  



























Quincy's Ball........









Tyson's Ball!



























Tyson on "his" Dirt Bike.









Tyson on his FAVORITE thing in the whole wide world.... the FOUR WHEELER!


















OK, OK, I'm done.................... For now :twisted:


----------



## alyssa_romine (Oct 5, 2007)

that is a gorgeous dog!!!!!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

He's sporting a lion cut, correct? He is adorable.
We had a standard liver poodle puppy come in at work today. He was bigger then Tyson at 10 weeks old haha.


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks Alyssa!

I have no idea what type of cut it is. I just did what I thought was cute LOL

Yeah, he's a shrimp..... he just doesn't know it :roll:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

cute! Tyson sure knows how to strut his stuff


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Thanks.

Tyson was mad at me the whole time, because I wouldn't let him run around outside :roll:


----------



## samall (Oct 7, 2007)

He is really a beautiful little dog. I love how you got him to pose...he looks like a doggie model!


----------



## PixieDustHollow (Oct 5, 2007)

Nope, not a lion cut. It's closest to an English Saddle clip.


----------



## laststraw (Oct 7, 2007)

What beautiful dogs! Couldn't help but notice Tyson has some muscle running around to back him up  - looks like a GSD?


----------



## Muddy Creek Farm (Oct 5, 2007)

Yep, that's Quincy, they are buddies


----------

